# Apollo woke me up howling - constipation?



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Apollo was doing great last night. He even stayed up after I went to bed to play.

He woke me up at 3:35 by howling, this real deep gutteral howl. He's haunched over and obviously distressed. There was a decent pile of vomit in the hallway, it seemed like a good bit of hairball, and no big pieces of food. I am in tears, I don't want him to be in so much pain.. He just threw up again a minute ago, mostly liquid, and there was almost an entire treat in his vomit. I haven't given him one of those treats in at least 2 days, so unless he found it somewhere, I don't know why it would be there, honestly.

I watched him go in and out of his litter box twice and I did not hear anything come out. There was only one pile of something in there and it could possibly be from last night, as I cleaned it before I went to bed.

Constipation? God this is a nightmare.. I just got off the phone with the emergency vet, and she couldnt tell me anything for certain because she can't see him right now, obviously.. I've never never never heard him make sounds like this before.. Oh my god.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Just got back from the freaking emergency vet.. I did not have the $200 on hand, so they could do nothing for him. I was in a state of total panic and the lady at the front desk had to wait for me to catchmy breath before I could explain what's going on.

The emergency dr on call told me his breathing is fine, lungs sound fine, and when she palpated a spot on his stomach, he threw up a big pile of clear fluid, and once she tried the same spot again, he didn't throw up again. 

Minutes after getting him home, he started howling again, hid under my bed, then stood in front of his litter box twitching, howling, then threw up twice on the area rug in the living room. Now he's laying on the floor, eyes closed, twitching when he breathes. I can't tell if he's trying to sleep or what...


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

This is terrible. I'm so sorry you and Apollo are going through this.....especially since he seemed to be doing so well last night. 

So did the emergency vet have any words of advice? Theories? What the **** is causing this?


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

My first thought was blockage. He sounds like he's in real trouble.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

No, she couldn't tell me anything, since again, her physical exam of him was mostly normal, aside from him being a little dehydrated and throwing up after palpating his mid-abdomen. After everything he ate last nigh and all the water he's been drinking and the 4-5 times hes thrown up today, I am not surprised.

She gave me a bottle of donated antibiotics, told me to give him a quarter of a tablet of a 10mg Pepcid AC, and to give him Benadryl for possible allergic reaction (No way am I giving him that.) I don't even want to give him those donated antibiotics, just in case, you know? The bad news is my vet is CLOSED TODAY. I am going to try to wait until a decent hour to call Dr. Anderson personally.

He laid down in his litter box for a few moments, and started howling. I'm guessing he's constipated now because of the freaking Imodium I gave him, which was less than Dr. Anderson told me to use. The thing that worries me is that he's thrown up so much today, and he doesn't want to go anywhere near his food, so I can't get him to eat any with a tiny bit of the Miralax mixed in.

I gave him the quarter tab of Pepcid a few minutes ago, and he's still laying on the floor twitching when he breathes and he's straining his whole body. I think he's trying to sleep, but can't really get there. If he's just constipated, would he really be acting like this? He seems like he's in a very, *very* substantial amount of pain.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> If he's just constipated, would he really be acting like this? He seems like he's in a very, *very* substantial amount of pain.


Sounds like it, yes....


Also, found this article on Little Big Cat, which contains lots of good info:

Constipated Cats | Little Big Cat

You may have already read all of this information, I apologize if so.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It could be a urinary blockage, in which case he's in critical, life-threatening condition and needs IMMEDIATE veterinary care to save his life. Or it could be an intestinal blockage, which could also be life-threatening. In either event, he needs to get back to a vet NOW.

Find a vet who is open who will work out a payment plan with you or who will allow you to work off your bill at the clinic. Contact all of your area animal shelters and see if any of them can provide you with veterinary assistance. Just don't allow Apollo to suffer, even if it means having him euthanized. Urinary blockage is agonizingly painful, and I'm sure that intestinal obstruction isn't any picnic, either. 

I'm very sorry that you and Apollo are going through this. Do you have any family or friends from whom you can borrow enough to pay the vet bill?

Laurie


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

"Just don't allow Apollo to suffer, even if it means having him euthanized"

Agreed. Don't let him be in agony. it's too awful...and it sounds like he's in agony.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Poor guy... So sorry to hear he suffers so much T_T

My guess is also on constipation. Since he throwed up so much hair ball, could it be the hairball in his stomach making it hard to pee and poop? I think his situation is too bad for the home remedies to do any good at this point. I second laurief's suggestion: can you borrow some money from family or friends?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

DIdn't you say this great woman vet gave you her cell phone number? Give her a call. I bet she'd be willing to work out a payment plan with you!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor baby  

I agree, find a vet with a payment plan. He needs to go into the vet!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Go back to the vet and ask her about bloat, and Iee mean immediately. The treat has me uneasy. Unless he found it somewhere, it sat in him undigested for 2 days which means either something is wrong with his digestion or it didn't make it to his stomach. The twitching could be difficulty breathing. In bloat, the swelling of the stomach compresses the diaphram. At this point intervention is needed. Also your ER vet is heartless.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Divine Miss M said:


> Also your ER vet is heartless.


^^ this. I can't believe they wouldn't treat poor Apollo because you didn't have the money. 

However, my rant does nothing. Please keep us posted. We're ALL praying for you.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh dear... I hope he recovers...please keep us posted. 

All my good thoughts for your little one.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Goodluck with your boy. We are praying for him! 

Your vet is heartless.  But you must not give up hope - he needs help, and he needs it now. As others have said, find a vet who will do payment plans.. even if his only help is letting him go. I would also suggest calling the local shelter, and possibly giving him up to them - he will get the care he needs and as much as it breaks your heart - he will live.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr. Anderson informed me that since the hosp does not belong to her, they are unwilling to do a pament plan. I talked to my mom, who graciously transferred $200 into my acct. Dr. Anderson also gave me the # for a non profit organization that helps fund emergencies like these.. after waiting over an hour to hear something, I took my 3rd cab ride of the day. On the way there, I received some amazing news. The lady from Daisy's Pals called me back & told me they will pay the remainder of the vet bill after m $200. Dr. Anderson also told me she is going to finangle some things to make sure he gets everything he needs so she can get him better. Along with some other hushhush deals.

All I've heard so far is that he's weak, has gone from 10.6lbs to 9.8lbs since Friday, he was full of poo, and that they got the stool sample after the enema, the blood test and he has some fluids in him now. She is going to call back when she gets the results of his tests, and he'll most likely be kept overnight. 

I am on m cellphone & my yy key doesn't work well. I will go into more detail once I hear something.. I caam so thankful that these people are going to cover the rest of the bill.. I broke down in tears for the umpteenth time.. just when I thought there was nothing I could do for Apollo.. now I'm ust waiting.. praying,hoping..


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

My prayers are with you and Apollo, I am thankful you were able to get some help so he can get treated properly.

Head butts and purrs coming to you from my fab four....

Will keep watching for more updates. 

Rachel


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

That is great news. Now you can keep your head up. 
Sending positive thoughts to you and Apollo.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank goodness! It sounds like maybe he was just really badly constipated (which can make a cat feel EXTREMELY ill). If that's the case, he should feel MUCH better after they extract all of the fecal material and have fluids on-board. The bloodwork will tell you whether his illness has caused any problems with his liver or kidneys (hopefully not). Once his GI tract is clear, he should be able to keep food down, though it may take some time for his appetite to return. You'll need to be prepared to assist feed him, if necessary, until he feels like eating again. Also, you should remove kibble from his diet to help him maintain proper hydration and reduce the chances of him constipating again. 

I'm so glad you were able to find the funding to get him back to the vet for treatment. What a relief for both of you!

Laurie


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Wonderful news about the nonprofit organization and God bless your mom for helping!
What a relief for you to know Apollo will get the help he needs! Poor kitty - I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! Thanks for the update. I will look up Daisy's Pals in NC to applaud and donate


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So glad you got the finance part of it worked out. Hope Apollo will be better in no time!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, what a wonderful organization!

Sending healing energy!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Sending prayers your way for Apollo's swift recovery.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this. I will keep you and Apollo in my thoughts and prayers. What a relief to have that assistance with his bill, and what a wonderful organization to help!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so happy for you and Apollo. Inform him that he must be on his best behavior from here on out to make up for scaring everyone so badly.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm still on m phone so bear with me. Dr. Anderson is taking him for an ultrasound tomorrow AM, just to make sure.. blood test results should be in at some point in the afternoon. She went over everything she checked on him & the meds the gave him, but my brain has all but shut down, & I can't remember everthing. It hit me this evening that I haven't slept more than 3-4hrs a night the past week and I am positively exhausted. I actually cabbed over to the boyfriends (he's closer to the vet than my place) - we haven't seen each other in 8 days. It was nice to have the distraction. I fell asleep for 10mins and now I'm wide awake. Ugh.

Dr. Anderson informed me that when theey shaved him to do the bloodwork, that he was covered in fleas. I didn't realize he had them so bad, especially with how hard I've been keeping an eye on him recently. She then told me about fleas and the diseases the can carry, and its a good thing she started giving him the antibiotic, as it should kick anything flea-related out of his system in some time. I hope to God this turns out to be nothing bad. I've made myself sick worrying. Sigh. 

I'll know more tomorrow.. I miss him so much, but I'm SO THANKFUL for all of the help. And thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers once again. I feel a bit better knowing that I'm not completely alone in this 

Dr. Anderson offered to let me come with tomorrow for his ultrasound. I wanted (and still do) to go so badly, but I don't think I can handle it right now, even if he'd probably be happy to have me by his side for a while.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

oh my heart (and all my blood) sank to the ground when i read this post. i was really hoping apollo was getting better as i havent seen an update on sunday. thinking of you and Apollo in my thoughts and prayers...extra, extra good vibes and extra extra prayers. so sorry you are going through all of this. 

pretty pls pls. pls. get some needed rest and take care of yourself properly. you cant give your best care for apollo if you arent getting some rest. also, pls dont worry about not being able to be with him during the ultrasound....it's an awesome nonpainful 'quickie' test that Apollo wont mind it being done on him.

hoping tomorrow will be 1000x better...it has to!! hopefully there will be a solution/diagnosis to all of this. 
*hugs*


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

He did really well last night, pooped lots and didn't appreciate being cleaned this morning. 

His blood work came back PERFECT, save for one of the liver enzymes being barel elevated (66 she said, normals about 62?) So WTH is wrong with my boy? She's baffled as well. So if nothing shows up on the ultrasound, which I hope nothing does, she thinks we're just going to continue on with the meds he's on now, as well as a little pain killer. 

I'm so glad she called me first thing this morning, I was worring all night and this morning. I did manage to get some sleep though. 

She also said he ate for her, which was only a tablespoon since he needs to be pretty clear for the ultrasound. Should hear something back by 12 or 1.. She has to leave to go out of town to put her friends dog down  sad. 

So yeah... No friggin idea... :/


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

I am sending good thoughts your way. I really hope He gets better soon. xoxo


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so glad he's stable even if not out of the woods completely. Here's a thought call your apartment manager. If the exterminator came in without advanced warning, is it possible your apartment has been entered before without notifying you? If it has, we could be dealing with a cleaning agent, AC fluid, a separate pest control chemical, rat/ mouse bait, etc. Ask directly if ANYTHING has been done without your knowledge and if it has what and what exactly was used to do it. Something isn't right.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you all. Blondie - I am absolutely amazed at Daisy's Pals. Fantastic people, and it's a new organization.. Just, amazing.

The Divine Miss M - Yes, I will definitely be telling him, oh trust me. At this point, I just want him to be okay, trouble making or not. Heh.

Okay so real quick, just got an update from the wonderful doctor. GOOD and bad. She told me first thing "Be cheerful!" Said he was wonderful during his exam, has been much happier looking today, said he talked to her on the drive to Greensboro and even rubbed his face against her hand a few times. So yes, obviously getting the poo out of him made him feel quite a bit better. However, she wants to continue on with the Imodium (I felt so guilty thinking that the little bit I gave him caused his constipation so quickly... I'm pretty sure that's what did it though?) because he still has some liquid in there. 

News : His pancreas is very unhappy, and his bowels are VERY angry. (Her words.) He MAY have Pancreantitis, and he could have IBD. They're going to run more tests on his stool to make sure there's no parasites, and that they're not missing anything there. She then told me not to panic, and this is not an option they are currently exploring, but.. It could possibly be Lymphoma. She just assured me that they're taking one thing at a time.. The possibility of lymphoma terrifies me, and even Pancreantitis. I don't know. Not going to panic.

So, she does want him on a special RX diet, and since vomiting *and *diarrhea doesn't usually present with pancreantitis (?) that there could be some other underlying issues. 

Man...


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Poor Apollo. :-( It sucks when something is so obviously wrong, but they have a hard determining what it is. It's really good news that he's stable though, and feeling better - he sounds so much perkier than what you described before, so that must be positive.

I'll continue praying for you two. I know the stress and pain of the waiting, and how it can be just as hard on the owner as the cat. Hang in there, and I hope Apollo is home soon to talk you and rub his face on you.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's so difficult to try to make sense of what's been going on with Apollo since this all started. Without getting a lot of questions answered by his various vets, here's my best guess based on the information in your posts. It sounds to me now like Apollo never actually had diarrhea. The liquid stool that you've been seeing since this started may have been the only waste that could pass past all of the constipated stool backed up in his system for the last week or so. That's why sometimes folks think they're dealing with diarrhea when actually what they're dealing with is a severe constipation with liquidy stool leaking out around it. If my assumption is correct, the Immodium you gave him didn't start the constipation, but it may have made it worse.

Perhaps what your vet initially thought was gas in that one x-ray you had taken last week was actually liquid stool backed up behind the constipated matter. Maybe the constipation itself wasn't evident or visible in the one x-ray angle taken that day.

It makes sense to me that if his system had been backed up with constipated stool for a week or more, it would have inflamed everything (pancreas, bowels, etc.). Now that he's passing stool again, that should give everything the opportunity to calm down and heal, but I have no idea how long it may take to get everything feeling normal, happy, and healthy again. I think it's a tremendously good sign that he has an appetite again and is eating on his own. 

I'm certainly not surprised that he's still passing some loose stool, though, because of all of the inflammation in his digestive tract right now. If my assumption is correct and this whole episode was caused by severe constipation, a vet would have to give me a VERY compelling argument to convince me to continue to give Immodium. The last thing I would want to risk at this point is another bout of constipation. I'd a whole lot rather deal with loose stool than constipation. If he were my cat, I'd play it safe and give his system some time to heal and normalize without Immodium. But, again, I'd give the vet an opportunity to convince me otherwise, IF the vet could make a reasoned and logical argument that made sense to me.

It sounds to me like Apollo is well on his way to recovery now, and that's the best possible news!

Laurie


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Laurie - I was thinking about the same thing after I got off the phone with her, however it was really just a passing thought as she's a vet doctor and I'm just... Experienced with various things, with no actual education on the subject. I knew as soon as she said she wanted to keep on with the Immodium, I wouldn't risk giving him any myself, just in case. The way I see it, she has her reasons for why she would want him on it and she's the doctor. 

Everything you're saying makes a *lot* of sense. I've actually been trying to think of a list of questions/concerns to bring to her attention for when I go pick him up, as I typically get so overwhelmed by all the information I'm giving and the relief/worry/concern with Apollo. Therefore, I forget a lot of what I wanted to ask. I currently have a small list of about 3 questions long, heh. Now, is there anything you could think of that I haven't, that I should be asking her? Or even anyone else reading..?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

The Divine Miss M said:


> I'm so glad he's stable even if not out of the woods completely. Here's a thought call your apartment manager. If the exterminator came in without advanced warning, is it possible your apartment has been entered before without notifying you? If it has, we could be dealing with a cleaning agent, AC fluid, a separate pest control chemical, rat/ mouse bait, etc. Ask directly if ANYTHING has been done without your knowledge and if it has what and what exactly was used to do it. Something isn't right.


I've been going through this issue with my landlord's freaking son for the past year and a half. My Landlord lives in the middle of nowhere and he's hard to get in touch with, so he leaves a lot of his responsibilities onto his son, who lives around the corner, within walking distance from here. This is a small building of 4 apartment. Since the day I moved in, landlord's son would come without warning. Sometimes he would just walk in without knocking, having no idea I was home, but he said he knocked and didn't get an answer. To be honest and without sounding like a jerk, he is a little.. slow. Mentally. Again, not trying to be rude about it at all, but it's a fact. He's socially awkward, and I have a hard time getting him to leave when he stops by because he just talks and talks and talks and talks.

Pest Control has NEVER once called beforehand to tell me they're coming. Landlord has never made a call informing me of them coming, nor has his son. Shortly after I got Apollo, I had another bad infestation of wolf spiders and asked the son to call pest control. He informed me until they could get them to come out, to just spray around with the bug spray the son brought to me himself. I sprayed *outside only* around my doorways and windows. I then asked him to inform me of when they'd be coming. Nothing.

I found out the hard way that Cass (son) had been entering my apartment often without my knowledge to change air filters. I thought someone was breaking into my apartment and called Cass with my concern. And then he told me it was him. Again I asked for him to give me at least 24 hr warning, as landlords and etc are legally obligated to do. So there's no telling.. And it's so effin' difficult to get in touch with his dad. The ONLY time Cass ever called beforehand to let me know he was coming was when he had to come in and paint the wall in my bathroom.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Shenanigans said:


> I knew as soon as she said she wanted to keep on with the Immodium, I wouldn't risk giving him any myself, just in case. The way I see it, she has her reasons for why she would want him on it and she's the doctor.


Ah yes, the God-vet mentality. I had that same mentality for decades, but now I'm older and have much more realistic expectations of my vets. Vets are gods; they're humans. Vets don't know everything; they know some things. Even in terms of veterinary medicine, it is completely unrealistic to expect your vet to know everything about all disease processes in all animal species. If this situation with Apollo has proven nothing else, it has proven that even vets can be baffled. It is, in my experienced opinion, a mistake to unquestioningly accept everything a vet says as 100% correct 100% of the time. They make mistakes just like the rest of us.

Apollo's care is YOUR ultimate responsibility. YOU are the one with the final word on how he is treated by your vets. Your vets work for YOU. Because you are the one with the ultimate responsibility, you have the obligation (and the right) to ask questions of your vet and to keep asking questions until you have a FULL and COMPLETE understanding of Apollo's condition and recommended treatment protocol. If there is ANYTHING you don't fully understand or ANYTHING that makes you uncomfortable or about which you are unconvinced, keep asking questions until you DO understand and DO feel comfortable and convinced. If you never reach that point, then discuss the issues with your vet until you reach a solution that you ARE comfortable with. You should NEVER be a slave to your vet. You should be a partner with your vet.



> I currently have a small list of about 3 questions long, heh. Now, is there anything you could think of that I haven't, that I should be asking her? Or even anyone else reading..?


First, get copies of ALL of Apollo's test results from each clinic that has worked on him, and go over those results in the quiet environment of your own home. When you have time to go over the results yourself and see what is and isn't in "normal range", that will give you specific questions to ask your vet so that you have a better understanding of Apollo's past and current condition, as well as his progress toward recovery.

Ask your vet about EVERY aspect of the recommended treatment protocol. Ask about every med, why it is being prescribed, and what its intended effects and side effects may be. Ask about the symptoms of overdose of each drug, so that you'll know what to keep an eye out for. Ask about dietary recommendations, why a specific diet is being recommended, and how long Apollo will need to be on that diet. Most importantly, if you think of more questions when you get home, don't hesitate to call your vet and ask them.

The more knowledgeable you are about all aspects of Apollo's condition and treatments, the better and more effective a caretaker you will be. Don't be afraid to question your vet. Your vet is there to answer questions about your pet's health. That's her job.

Laurie


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

agree with laurief about the constipation. totally agree on that it is better dealing with loose stool than constipation.---how r u, laurief?! hope all is fine with u. laurieF was my 'voice of reason' when my thought process was haywire, and on of my buddies here online to lean on when i had crazy episode with Mocha last year. 

did apollo have normal bowel movements before he got sick? pooped everyday prior to all of this? 

take it one at a time for now, shenanigans. i know so much easier said than done, but you must do this. dont think much now of the the other differential diagnosis she has thought of, as scarey as it is b/c those might not be it and dont explain how sudden this all this. try to focus on the 'now' for now. so glad apollo is trying to do what he is supposed to be doing. that is truly very good.

Mocha and i sending some purrs and prayers. *hugs*


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Hopefully he was just constipated, and now it's all cleared up! Sometimes things happen really close to one another that aren't necessarily related--maybe he had a stomach bug which caused his first bout of symptoms, then got constipated which caused his second bout? I know they sound awful when they wrowr at you but things sound promising so maybe he's just a crybaby?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Constipation can cause a lot of pain and make a cat feel REALLY sick. I learned that lesson at my first CRF cat's expense. That was before I understood the critical effects of dehydration. Actually, it was before I understood much of anything about CRF and its associated conditions. Poor old Pea would become seriously constipated from time to time when she was dehydrated. The last constipation she suffered before I finally wised up and started giving her subQ fluids completely and permanently eliminated her appetite. She never ate on her own again after that last constipation. I spent the last months of her life having to syringe-feed her several times a day. All of that pain, inappetance, and stress could have been avoided if I had learned how to manage her hydration and constipation earlier. Pea was the one who started my constipation education years ago, and my other CRF cats since then have fine-tuned it. Now I know what a serious complication it can be.

Laurie


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

madie said:


> did apollo have normal bowel movements before he got sick? pooped everyday prior to all of this?


Oh yes. He was pooping at least twice a day before all this happened. Very rarely his poo would be softer than others, and only a small handful of times was it soft enough to actually break apart when I scooped his box. Nothing really out of the normal, aside from it being pretty smelly.

Whatever the cause, I am most definitely changing him over to a GOOD FOOD. I might even take him completely off of dry food. I guess that all depends on what the vet says about this possibility of a RX diet and for how long he needs to be on it. I never worried about him being dehydrated before because like I've said a few times in other threads, he LOVES water. He drinks out of the tub and the sink and out of water bottles when he sees me drinking. I wonder if the amount he's always drank is a possible symptom of whatever's going on? Just a thought.

Either way, this has been one horrifying experience and I never want to ever go through something like this again. I'm not taking any more chances. I've even thought of throwing away all of his toys and getting him new ones just in case some of his toys got some residue from the bug sprays on them.. Not that he plays with his regular on-the-floor toys very often. I mopped my floors 3 times today, twice with hot water after using Mr. Clean the first time. Yep. Even cleaned and sanitized the soles of all my shoes in case I tracked anything around on the floor. In fact, I think I may just stick him in a bubble for the remainder of our life together! Lol.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

When I got Yoshi off the dry food, he went from 2 poos/day that were pretty stinky and sometimes soft.......to 1 poo/day that barely smells at all and is never too soft.

Doesn't paranoia and the unknown really suck? It's seems impossible to stay calm and rational when these things happen, mainly because time is never on your side.

Hope you guys have a peaceful night together.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

One question, has your vet run a CBC blood panel? If Apollo has pancreatitis, it'll show up on there. IF he does have pancreatitis, I can tell you that vomiting and diarrhea presents more in dogs than in cats with this problem BUT it can happen, Monkeys had both when she was diagnosed. The treatment was prednisone and Pepcid, and it cost next to nothing. (which was good, since diagnostics alone was almost 3000.00 with her.)


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, paranoia can be a terrible thing. I guess cleaning everything was good in a few ways; mostly distracting myself along with the possibility that chemicals could very well still be in little nooks and crannies that I wasn't able to clean last time.

They're keeping him *again* tonight. Sigh. Actually, overly dramatic sigh. I'm glad in some ways but heartbroken in other. They want to monitor him and just make sure he does alright, as of today he had no big "blow ups" so that's good. She said he's perkier and looking better, but I guess ya know, just in case? I actually fell asleep for a couple minutes while watching tv a few minutes ago, and I woke up suddenly reaching my arm out trying to pet Apollo, thinking he was sleeping next to me. Lol, I really miss him.

As for the CBC blood panel, I don't know for sure. They ran the blood work, and to be honest I'm not sure of what exactly they ran and if that was included. Going to ask for all details once I pick him up tomorrow afternoon. She's giving him Enrofloxicin which is what the emergency vet gave me that was the donated antibiotics. That's about all I know for right now. I just want to get him home so badly.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

One step at a time. I know you miss him, but better to wait and have him come home to stay than jump the gun and be running back to the vet a few hours later. We're here to listen and celebrate when this is all over. Post the diet when she give it to you. I've seen to many vets prescribe Science Diet and it really is cr*ptacular food.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I remember when Toby was kept at the vet an extra night after his eye was removed - I was so disappointed that I wasnt going to have him home that evening. So I can certain empathise! But it was for the best.

Big hugs to you!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

The Divine Miss M said:


> One step at a time. I know you miss him, but better to wait and have him come home to stay than jump the gun and be running back to the vet a few hours later. We're here to listen and celebrate when this is all over. Post the diet when she give it to you. I've seen to many vets prescribe Science Diet and it really is cr*ptacular food.


Tell me about it. Science Diet is awful. I just had to put Kodak on it for his crystals. Thankfully, he eats it, but I wish i had another alternative.


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> If he's just constipated, would he really be acting like this? He seems like he's in a very, *very* substantial amount of pain.


I had to have one of my females deobstipated almost three weeks ago. She was acting very much the same way. (I knew before I took her in to the vet she was constipated, because she kept making me go in to watch her straining in the litter box to poop, and she's usually very private about being in the "toilet".)


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just going to add my two cents and say I also agree with absolutely everything Laurie said. Just because the vet says Apollo should still be on Immodium (just reading that part of your one post made me cringe) doesn't mean he actually should be on it. Oh, and as for blood work and urinalysis results? Ask for printed copies. They'll give them to you. I ALWAYS ask for copies for my CRF cat (Church), and this weekend I need to stop in and get the copy for my deobstipated cat (Sadie), because I completely forgot about it both when I picked her up and when I went back to pay the balance of the bill.


----------

